# Kent versus Mason Pearson



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

My Kent bristle brush with nylon arrived from England (cheaper then going through CherryBrook) so I've used it this week for brushing and de-matting. It does an excellent job and it is not much different then the Mason Pearson that is smaller and cost twice as much!!! One thing I was not happy with was the tiny nubs they created on the ends of the nylon bristle. Easily taken care of with a nail clipper. I went ahead and purchased the large brush because these are so much easier on the coat and on the dog and a lot less cost then the MP.

The CSFM was my first purchase and the CSFL is my second purchase which I ordered last night.
http://www.kentbrushes.com/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=16&cat=Bristle


----------

